# Desolation in a Dory?



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

100% doable. Steer Ridge, Rattlesnake, Coal Creek and Cow Swim come to mind as low water areas (sub 3500 or so) to watch; there will be others. You’d be hard pressed to flip your boat in April, except maybe Three Fords. Other than that, this is not a significantly more difficult run than Green A/B. It’s also much less bony at low flows. I’d think about following some rubber through the aforementioned spots, but I’m overly cautious. More water will make things easier but I would go for it at any level. Polarized lenses help just a little bit to identify rocks in the turbid water.

The wind will suck, but you probably already know that. If it’s been raining hard, or a lot of snowmelt from the rim, don’t count on Rock Creek for clear water.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

There is a Dory specific sub-forum...just FYI.

I'll be taking my Dory down Deso later in April assuming it comes up above certain levels. I've run it a few times in a raft and never recalled anything that would make me not want to take one. Most camps have decent landings so no worries of bashing rocks all night. I say do it.

I asked some experience Dory people for their minimum levels and they said 4000 cfs for Desolation. I ignored their advice for a Westwater trip and paid the price.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've taken an aluminum dory down a couple times in mid October, low water usually, although I don't remember what the flows were. Nothing really to worry about, stay far right in 3 fords or you'll get hung up, wire fence and rattlesnake are there, but there's clear lines.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

dmanisfishin said:


> I'm talking an aluminum dory set up for fishing, not a whitewater dory. I'll be going in early April so flows shouldn't be very high. Just looking for some advice as to whether or not this is a good idea or if anyone else has done it. To be clear I have thousands of river days on the Green below the Flaming Gorge Dam, so plenty of rowing experience.


I've never run Deso, but love to hear of more people getting out in interesting water in hard boats. One friend of mine ran the Main in late June in his wood Keith Steele design, and another just got a Lavro fishing boat and is looking forward to more whitewater. It doesn't have to be decked. People have run the McKenzie, Rogue, and MF Salmon for YEARS (as in over 80 years) in drift boats. Drifters far predate rafts as whitewater boats.

Always keep an eye downstream.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> I've never run Deso, but love to hear of more people getting out in interesting water in hard boats. One friend of mine ran the Main in late June in his wood Keith Steele design, and another just got a Lavro fishing boat and is looking forward to more whitewater. It doesn't have to be decked. People have run the McKenzie, Rogue, and MF Salmon for YEARS (as in over 80 years) in drift boats. Drifters far predate rafts as whitewater boats.
> 
> Always keep an eye downstream.


Sweet! More drift boats in the bottom of rivers to be salvaged and turned into dory’s.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

[pedantic mode] _Actually_, drift boats are already dories. [/pedantic mode]

Sweet decked boat. Was that a river salvage? Did you build the decks? Foam core or wood? Looks awesome!


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> [pedantic mode] _Actually_, drift boats are already dories. [/pedantic mode]
> 
> Sweet decked boat. Was that a river salvage? Did you build the decks? Foam core or wood? Looks awesome!


Semantics are debatable, however yes boat spent 2 months underwater. Wood decks and thank you!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Got build pics? What was the original hull?

54" floor? Looks like it could handle some weight. Smaller Mckenzie boats don't like much weight in the stern.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> Got build pics? What was the original hull?
> 
> 54" floor? Looks like it could handle some weight. Smaller Mckenzie boats don't like much weight in the stern.


Not a lot of build pics, but hull is older clackacraft with 54” floor, pre low profile. Rear hatch is pretty small good for sleeping bag, paco pads ect hard to put much weight back there. Most storage is centered around rower. Seems to handle well and sure is fun!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah, even my big 17' GC dory doesn't love lots of stern weight. My cooler is in my rear cross hatch right under my butt, but light stuff---chairs, handwash, tables, 4gal square pails with lighter foods packed around it. I stow the toilet seat, TP, tent, stakes, etc in my stern hatch.

Gotta love a hard boat in interesting water! Thanks for posting that pic! Buddy of mine is thinking of a couple compartments in his Lavro, I'll show him yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Me in red creek rapid Flaming Gorge in my 1986 yellow Stone drifter (fiber glass). It has no decking, two fiberglass bench seats that I can inflate leftover thwarts and they wedge in underneath for a fair amount of floatation. I would not hesitate to run Deso as low as 2000. I have run Flaming Gorge A and B with two passengers and gear for an overnighter with no problems. Fiberglass or aluminum can take a hard hit and keep on ticking.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Me in red creek rapid Flaming Gorge in my 1986 yellow Stone drifter (fiber glass). It has no decking, two fiberglass bench seats that I can inflate leftover thwarts and they wedge in underneath for a fair amount of floatation. I would not hesitate to run Deso as low as 2000. I have run Flaming Gorge A and B with two passengers and gear for an overnighter with no problems. Fiberglass or aluminum can take a hard hit and keep on ticking.
> View attachment 62228
> 
> View attachment 62227


Red creek is one thing,


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Rest of sequence...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Noswetnam said:


> Rest of sequence...
> View attachment 62231
> View attachment 62232


I was responding to the OP's question on if the Deso is doable if a fishing drift boat and at what level. I will say that I agree with you that a drift boat is suitable and IMO certainly more fun to row on most any river. I would prefer in most cases to be in a dory, but end up on most trips rowing too much group gear to pull it off. Thanks for the posting your photos.


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Noswetnam said:


> Sweet! More drift boats in the bottom of rivers to be salvaged and turned into dory’s.


I was too


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry if I offended anyone. Long story short though, my boat came from a rapid (riffle)MUCH easier than those in Deso. I am sure Dierker can row a drift boat down the Grand and Helfricht (spelling?)has done it for years on the middle fork but we are not all on that level. Dip an upstream rail or fill it up in three Ford’s and you got a long walk. At least a decked boat floats upside down. Don’t let me tell you what to do though, I took a freshly finished dory down the main when the commercials were long done with hard boats.


----------



## dmanisfishin (Jan 26, 2021)

dmanisfishin said:


> Hi all! Love the forum and you all seem to give great advice. I haven't seen much about anyone taking a Dory through Deso. Is it doable? I'm talking an aluminum dory set up for fishing, not a whitewater dory. I'll be going in early April so flows shouldn't be very high. Just looking for some advice as to whether or not this is a good idea or if anyone else has done it. To be clear I have thousands of river days on the Green below the Flaming Gorge Dam, so plenty of rowing experience. Just have not floated through Desolation. We will also have rafts on the trip, just thought it might be fun to take my drift boat. Any advice is welcome.





Nanko said:


> 100% doable. Steer Ridge, Rattlesnake, Coal Creek and Cow Swim come to mind as low water areas (sub 3500 or so) to watch; there will be others. You’d be hard pressed to flip your boat in April, except maybe Three Fords. Other than that, this is not a significantly more difficult run than Green A/B. It’s also much less bony at low flows. I’d think about following some rubber through the aforementioned spots, but I’m overly cautious. More water will make things easier but I would go for it at any level. Polarized lenses help just a little bit to identify rocks in the turbid water.
> 
> The wind will suck, but you probably already know that. If it’s been raining hard, or a lot of snowmelt from the rim, don’t count on Rock Creek for clear water.


Thanks for the positive feedback! Sounds like the general consensus is that it is doable. I’m very excited about this trip as it will be my first time. Hoping for decent weather and good flows. Any other advice for a first timer?


----------



## dmanisfishin (Jan 26, 2021)

Noswetnam said:


> Sweet! More drift boats in the bottom of rivers to be salvaged and turned into dory’s.


The old timers where I come from say “It’s not if, but when you sink a dory if you’re out the enough”!


----------



## dmanisfishin (Jan 26, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Me in red creek rapid Flaming Gorge in my 1986 yellow Stone drifter (fiber glass). It has no decking, two fiberglass bench seats that I can inflate leftover thwarts and they wedge in underneath for a fair amount of floatation. I would not hesitate to run Deso as low as 2000. I have run Flaming Gorge A and B with two passengers and gear for an overnighter with no problems. Fiberglass or aluminum can take a hard hit and keep on ticking.
> View attachment 62228
> 
> View attachment 62227


Always loved the way the YSD’s looked! Classic boats!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

dmanisfishin said:


> Sounds like the general consensus is that it is doable.


Doable is in the eye of the beholder. Electric-mayhem sounds dead on with his 4K recommendation for smooth sailing. Under this you will have to focus hard in 5-7 spots to make it without banging rocks, which you will do anyway under 3K. Not wrap rocks but you could take on some dings for sure. Coal Creek is the longest and most consequential of these spots. Just my opinion, others here have a lot more knowledge.

Wire Fence II camp is great camp. Take as much time as you can get away with for the trip. There is a lot to do, super scenic, much flat water, and some days the afternoon wind just shuts you down. Bring binos to watch the sheep and bears. I’d spend more time and try to lay over in Deso vs Gray canyons. Haul ass through the first 20 miles then slow way way down until Wire Fence.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nanko said:


> Doable is in the eye of the beholder. Electric-mayhem sounds dead on with his 4K recommendation for smooth sailing. Under this you will have to focus hard in 5-7 spots to make it without banging rocks, which you will do anyway under 3K. Not wrap rocks but you could take on some dings for sure. Coal Creek is the longest and most consequential of these spots. Just my opinion, others here have a lot more knowledge.
> 
> Wire Fence II camp is great camp. Take as much time as you can get away with for the trip. There is a lot to do, super scenic, much flat water, and some days the afternoon wind just shuts you down. Bring binos to watch the sheep and bears. I’d spend more time and try to lay over in Deso vs Gray canyons. Haul ass through the first 20 miles then slow way way down until Wire Fence.


A small motor helps to get them first 20 miles out of the way quickly


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

dmanisfishin said:


> The old timers where I come from say “It’s not if, but when you sink a dory if you’re out the enough”!


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Range Creek a couple of years ago.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Gorgeous, what a sweet boat. Love the simplicity of the Stern Graphic..


----------

